# Asia Trip 2012 - Hong Kong Fish Street



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i thought id better start a new thread. the taiwan thread has a ton of pics already. major load warning... so this is the famous fish street in hong kong. a lot of rare fish as well! some lfs would not let me take pics but the majority did not mind!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

damn mike!, they got auranti snakeheads!! how much cdn? sneak that sucker home with you!!!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

would be like a kid in a candy store


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, pre-grown moss trees even! And the pricing on the bags....man I guess it's lucky everyone has small places there. That street has really grown...much more exotics than when I was there in the early 90's. I grew up within walking distance of that street.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> would be like a kid in a candy store


Some expensive candies. :lol: Let's see if I can talk my wife into dragging the family through Fish Street. It's like asking them to spend a day with me at Princess Auto on Father's day 

May be heading that way July


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow imagine they had something like that here lol...


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

dinherz said:


> Wow imagine they had something like that here lol...


there would be a lot of broke people around....hahaha


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> there would be a lot of broke people around....hahaha


There will be a lot of broke store owners ??

Remember HK has over 6,000,000 people. Above each store is an apartment building.

I hope we'll never have the population base here to support anything like that


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice shots again Mike. As I recall that huge red aro was selling for $188000hkd which is around $24000cad. Also yes HK has near 8 million population in a city that is half the size of Vancouver's metro.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So, you go to Fish Street and there's only ONE picture of a REEF tank?????? 

I'll forgive you this time (but barely) so better take more pics of the corals and sw fish for us salties to drool over. Just the really colourful stuff please:bigsmile:


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great pics Mike, I notice there is a plant tank that have no pictures sign on it and yet you still took picture of it . $4888 for a flower horn it is almost $1000 in Canadian money, same with the red aro as well. I wonder how much those pbass cost. Maybe you can bring in some pbass Mike.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So, you go to Fish Street and there's only ONE picture of a REEF tank??????
> 
> I'll forgive you this time (but barely) so better take more pics of the corals and sw fish for us salties to drool over. Just the really colourful stuff please:bigsmile:


You know he is a freshwater guy .


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> There will be a lot of broke store owners ??
> 
> Remember HK has over 6,000,000 people. Above each store is an apartment building.
> 
> I hope we'll never have the population base here to support anything like that


i meant people buying


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Great pics Mike, I notice there is a plant tank that have no pictures sign on it and yet you still took picture of it . $4888 for a flower horn it is almost $1000 in Canadian money, same with the red aro as well. I wonder how much those pbass cost. Maybe you can bring in some pbass Mike.


$4888hkd is not almost $1000 bux cad. Divide it by todays cad to hkd currency exchange rate about 7.8 = $626 Cad hence still expensive for a flowerhorn.

Also I'm surprised the stores let u take so many pics. When I was there all the stores I went to wouldn't let me but most of the stores I went to were Aro and stingray stores


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that saltwater tank was big, thanks for posting all the pics Mike, kinda makes me feel like taking a detour and heading there on my way to Vietnam this summer....


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

*Man you must be in heaven I do not think I would ever come back.. Now I can see why I was all ways told that the Asian markets have all the cool fish LOL*


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Coolest lfs I seen, when i have a chance to go back to hk, I will definitely check it out.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i was in heaven!!! too bad we cannot have this kind of selection in vancouver! 

there are a few pics i took that said no pictures allowed. i ask the employee or owner of the shop and most say ok. there are a few pro shops that did not want me to take pictures in their shop. i think most of them just want people to ask before taking picture. most were nice about it!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

im not much of a salt fan but i took that one pic for the salt lovers. LOL


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey man how are those fish sold in bags are they pre bagged for sale during the day?? if so how long do they stay there seems like a lot of work or are they pre orders either way very cool


----------



## AllanS (Aug 27, 2011)

Curious to know where in HK this Fish Street is... used to live there in the 1960s but never ran across this, though I did not keep fish while I was there.

AllanS


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

AllanS said:


> Curious to know where in HK this Fish Street is... used to live there in the 1960s but never ran across this, though I did not keep fish while I was there.
> 
> AllanS


it's in Mongkok. In chinese it's called Gum yee guy. Not exact way of spelling in pinyin form but it's pronounce like that in chinglish haha. In Pinyin it would be Jīnyú jiē. It's couple blocks away from Lady street and Running shoes street.


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice pics, gotta make my way to Asia to check out the fish scene there...


----------

